# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Как узнать "Вес" товара в Документе "Реализация товаров и услуг"

## Oleg02

Всем привет я тут новичёк. Если создал тему не в том может быть разделе, то не судите строго. Я столкнулся с небольшой проблемой. Работаю в оптовой компании и на данный момент переходим на новую 1С 8.2 Управление торговлей 10.3. Не могу понять как узнать вес общего товара при продаже. Ведь когда забивался товар то в его "единицы измерения" указывается вес для 1 шт. Нам вес просто крайне необходим т.к. мы смотрим загружена ли машина полностью или нет для доставки товара к клиенту. Вот не могу найти где он указывается. Я всё таки думаю, что вес должен где то указываться это просто крайне необходимая фишка при продаже оптом. Если кто знает подскажите пожалуйста, весь интернет облазил и ничего не нашел. Надеюсь на вашу помощь.

----------


## AlikK

к сожалению в стандартной конфигурации нет такого функционала - необходимо дописывать - В еденицах измерения - вес есть. Но в документе реализация товаров нет

----------

